# Where are the FISH? Eggplant parmesan



## akhan (Mar 17, 2011)

haha, can't seem to get on any fish yet so I had to turn to veggies! This dang winter is going on longer than I'd like! My parents sent over a large eggplant and we couldn't decide on what to make with it. I told the wife that I will make eggplant parmesan.

Granted, I don't care much for eggplant and have never made this dish before. Only seen it at restaurants. I decided to make it without looking up recipes or following instructions. All those who make it or know how its done properly - please feel free to chime in. Also -- after all was said and done, it came out Amazing, even though I don't care for eggplant!

I sliced the eggplant into 1/2 inch thick slices - put them in a egg wash and them covered them in panko bread crumbs. Fried them on both sides, and let them cool on a wire rack. Made Marinera sauce using tomato sauce,fresh basil, fresh garlic, oregano, salt, pepper, onions.

Put down a scoop of sauce in a pyrex tray, then started layering eggplant, slice of fresh mozzerlla, fresh basil, and a thin slice of sweet roma tomato, and marinera. Covered with parmesan cheese and baked in oven for 35 minutes. In the mean time I made whole grain angel hair pasta, and mixed in the remaining marinera with the pasta. Came out really good, looking to make this as a side dish with some freshly grilled fish next time. Secret to the dish was lots of fresh garlic, lots of fresh basil, the parmesan, and the fresh mozzeralla. Check out the pics - they don't do the dish justice though.


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

looks and sounds fantastic! If you have a big zucchini squash that works too


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

you rocked that........nuff said


----------



## akhan (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks guys! Will try Squash next time!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Home Run right there!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

